# 1" helicopters



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Somebody please give me a caddy part # for a 1" helicopter strap with a 1/4" mounting hole. My supplier swears they don't make them.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

blueheels2 said:


> Somebody please give me a caddy part # for a 1" helicopter strap with a 1/4" mounting hole. My supplier swears they don't make them.


Does this help? http://www.unistrutohio.com/pipe-tube-conduit-clamps.html

Helicopter strap, do you have a picture?:blink::laughing:

Hell never heard that before..:laughing:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

blueheels2 said:


> Somebody please give me a caddy part # for a 1" helicopter strap with a 1/4" mounting hole. My supplier swears they don't make them.


Here. You can look it up yourself. Then you can tell all of us what the heck you're talking about.....helicopter strap.....?:blink:

http://www.erico.com/products.asp?folderID=38


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Bat wing strap????


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

blueheels2 said:


> Somebody please give me a caddy part # for a 1" helicopter strap with a 1/4" mounting hole. My supplier swears they don't make them.


If you called your SH and asked for a "helicopter strap" would they actually know what your talking about or ban you from ever setting foot in their place again?

Pete


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> ...Hell never heard that before..:laughing:


 Me either. More than a little disappointed by the thread title.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Big John said:


> Me either. More than a little disappointed by the thread title.


 Yeah. Actually, millions of them fell from my maple trees and are covering my yard right now.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Combination box/conduit hanger. When yo mount two with a box it looks like helicopter blades.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

blueheels2 said:


> Combination box/conduit hanger. When yo mount two with a box it looks like helicopter blades.


Cowboys??


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

*Ours were a lil bigger*

Hmm 771 usmc sgt. 1960s helo crew chief sh34j


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

blueheels2 said:


> Somebody please give me a caddy part # for a 1" helicopter strap with a 1/4" mounting hole. My supplier swears they don't make them.


 Call back and ask for cowboys or mini's and see if they have those


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

We call them helicopter straps around here too. 1" is available:

http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcComboBoxConHangers.asp


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's 110' X 1" helicopter strap, was plenty for this 2000 lbs. platform.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Doesn't have the 1/4" stud but will work for you.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

B-line has them as well, we don't call them helicopters though


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

blueheels2 said:


> Somebody please give me a caddy part # for a 1" helicopter strap with a 1/4" mounting hole. My supplier swears they don't make them.


 The ones made for a T-grid?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

This one?


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

these are 1"
http://www.westwayelectricsupply.com/bg16-s18s-mc3-1-multi-conduit-and-box-support-fastener.html


----------



## one hertz (Mar 6, 2014)

I didn't even look at your signature(at first) and knew you were from Raleigh by the title(lived there through the 90's) Never heard them called that anywhere else, but know exactly what you are talking about. 

Can't imagine they would make them in 1" being that they're kind of just compliance posers for 5' joist spreads, not particularly supportive, and not needed for that purpose if 358.30 _exception 1 _is applied.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Here's 110' X 1" helicopter strap, was plenty for this 2000 lbs. platform.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

1/2 and 3/4. Sorry bud. You're out of luck on the 1"

You can go old-school and use a piece of sheet metal.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I've hardly encountered a situation I couldn't get a support within 5' of a box. I never even knew those things existed but they look handy I guess


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> I've hardly encountered a situation I couldn't get a support within 5' of a box. I never even knew those things existed but they look handy I guess


5 feet?


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

MDShunk said:


> 1/2 and 3/4. Sorry bud. You're out of luck on the 1"
> 
> You can go old-school and use a piece of sheet metal.


out of luck? links to both caddy and B-line in 1" have already been posted


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> 5 feet?


358.30(A) exception 1.


----------

